# PMT - all over



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi

I had ET on Sat with a blast and almost blast so guess i am 10dpo.  I think i have got bad pmt, and i have a feeling this is the main symptom that you don't get when pg.  Is it all over for me?  Should i put myself out of my misery and test tomorrow - really didn't want to test early.  

Never thought the 2ww would be quite this bad.  Any advice appreciated.

Kate


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

It is definitely not over so try and stay positive. The progesterone support you're on during 2ww can cause all manner of side effects....including PMS symptoms...others include...

headache 
breast tenderness or pain 
upset stomach and/or vomiting 
diarrhea and/or constipation
bloatedness
windiness
urinary problems
tiredness 
muscle, joint, or bone pain 
mood swings/irritability/excessive worrying 
sneezing/coughing/runny nose 
vaginal discharge/increase in cervical mucus

Pregnancy and AF like symptoms are pretty much the same...in the times I've been pg I've never had a clue (naturally & through treatment)...so you can have PMS like symptoms even when pg. There's all those hormones raging around !

You're 5dp5dt today (5 days past a 5 day transfer)....or 10dpEC (10 days past egg collection)....it's very early days hun so I really wouldn't test yet. Your embies are only 10 days old and implantation can happen up until around 12 days old. Only once there's a good level of HCG hormone released from the embryo will a pee stick detect it.

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html

Also, the HCG trigger injection you had before EC can stay in your body for up to 14 days and if you test early may cause false positives....but it can also cause all sorts of side effects too (it's basically the same hormone as released from the embryo).

Don't give up on your embies as there's plenty of time for things to change, try not to over analyse symptoms as they can just be a side effect of all the drugs......and avoid testing early 

Keep the PMA (positive mental attitude)  

Good luck and take care  
Natasha

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

Natasha 

Thanks for all your info and kind words.  The feeling of AF is getting stronger so think it is probably game over for us this time.  

Just wanted to say good luck with your next round - it sounds like it if your turn.
 
K xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Honestly hun, it's not over yet....you've still a few more days before testing so don't give up hope.

Lots of ladies get AF pains and symptoms....you have to remember all the "trauma" your body has been through with the drugs, the EC and ET procedures....and like I say, Cyclogest can cause all sorts of horrible side effects.

Have a read of these polls on Voting board and you'll see how many ladies got the symptoms you describe and got BFPs (according to the poll, 87% women who voted on it got AF like pains and got BFP)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

Hang in there

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

Some red blood today, and inside i just feel like its a normal period coming and def not like being pg.  I didn't expect it to be like this as my cons said even if i get my period, because it isn't a proper cycle i probably wouldn't get the same symptoms.  Oh well..  Just trying to get the courage to start thinking about next time..


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again *Kate*

Kate hun, there could be any number of reasons for a little bit of blood.....as I say, it's still early days...please don't give up hope yet as you've got 4 days before OTD.....that bleed could be implantation, it could be a little bit of sluffing from higher oestrogen levels, it could be from the drugs....

The 2ww is the hardest part I always feel as there is no way of knowing...I'm not in 2ww at moment as still downregging but I've been through 6 IVF/FET 2ww's so far and I've been pg 6 times (2 of those were with treatment) and you really can't compare anything...the symptoms are more likely due to the drugs so please please try not to read to much into any of it....you're driving yourself to distraction...keep yourself busy and occupied, stay positive and wait to test on OTD.

Positive thoughts  
Natasha

Good luck to you too *viviloves*


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Kate

Ah big hug coming your way. When I read your post my first thought is this is way too early for af! I really think it is to be honest, I will keep my fingers crossed for you! 
If it helps, when I was first pg I had the worst period pains ever, I had no idea I was pg until I was 6 weeks. I can remember using tampons as I thought af was just round the corner.... it wasnt, well not for 9 months anyway!  

Good luck and put your feet up

L xxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm not going to mention [size=5pt]AF [size=10pt]again. Just wanted to say that you are all amazing and thanks for the support.

Kate x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Kate Just wondered how you doing hun?

L xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Good luck for testing tomorrow   

N xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi, i'm feeling a little silly now....but i got my bfp today!  I am so happy and just   it sticks.  Thank you so much for all your advice and support. 

Natalie - i really hope it is your turn this time.

Viviloves - i've got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

congrats Kate


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Kate A said:


> Hi, i'm feeling a little silly now....but i got my bfp today! I am so happy and just  it sticks. Thank you so much for all your advice and support.
> 
> Natalie - i really hope it is your turn this time.
> 
> Viviloves - i've got my fingers crossed for you.


Congratulations Kate   

Here's to a happy and healthy next 8 months...and beyond 

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## Megan57 (May 12, 2008)

Kate - Congratulations!! You must be so thrilled!!

You have given me hope as I had ET on 30/10 (day 3) and started spotting the day after you, it hasn`t completely gone keeps coming and going and I had given up hope but you have made me feel better now.

Congratulations again! Wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy!!


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

yey well done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------

